# UD Zephyrus V2



## Dubz (8/11/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (8/11/15)

Bellus killer? Looks like a nice neat well finished no fuss tank. Would like to see what the rba section performs like tough.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/11/15)

Saw a pre-production review the other day. The guy was very impressed.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> Bellus killer? Looks like a nice neat well finished no fuss tank. Would like to see what the rba section performs like tough.



I very much doubt it's a Bellus killer but it may be a great no fuss tank... will watch the review just now... interested to hear what he has to say!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/11/15)

@Dubz Thanks for sharing this review. I actually think he's a great reviewer, no fuss, to the point. Subscribed. Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (8/11/15)

Pixstar said:


> @Dubz Thanks for sharing this review. I actually think he's a great reviewer, no fuss, to the point. Subscribed. Thanks!


I enjoy watching him as he is very honest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/15)

Yip this is on the to buy list.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Redeemer (8/11/15)

And, like clockwork, a new RTA hits the market weekly 
Seems to have missed the plot with not being able to reach the build deck without draining the tank?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (8/11/15)

Thanks for sharing @Dubz, it certainly looks like a great improvement over v1. I like the addition of the single coil mask, and the better refill method.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (27/1/16)

geese. I got mine today. Attached my 0.3ohms OCC coil and I literally watched it sit on my desk, leaking like a broken urinal. This was the biggest disappointment ever. I wanted that stupid coil to work because im at work - and don't have my building tools on me :/ WHY MUST I BE SO KAK ON IT'S FIRST USE - or lack of use -- the drip tip is really tight - like in a good way, and they clear the area which the Bellus took up in that tight spot to ensure you won't get liquid from the drip tip area.

It looks so good, but I guess my own dual coils are going to have to uplift this tank again.


----------



## Redeemer (27/1/16)

I got mine, @n0ugh7_zw bought it off me before I could even use it 
Bought another, build was easy enough, alot of Goblin Mini designed into it, and it vapes like a dream!
Did leak after filling, but with rewicking better, and getting a rhythm going from filling and tipping over as I'm closing it, no leaks since.
Flavor is amazing, very airy, big clouds.
Another UD jewel

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (27/1/16)

Redeemer said:


> I got mine, @n0ugh7_zw bought it off me before I could even use it
> Bought another, build was easy enough, alot of Goblin Mini designed into it, and it vapes like a dream!
> Did leak after filling, but with rewicking better, and getting a rhythm going from filling and tipping over as I'm closing it, no leaks since.
> Flavor is amazing, very airy, big clouds.
> Another UD jewel


 Okay, thank you, Im aassuming you didn't use the OCC coil, but instead built your own? I did analyse the wicks inside the OCC and it was leaking pretty immediately, and then I cleaned it up and watched it leak all over my mod as I left it alone while waiting for smoke. Any tricks for the wicks?

seeing as those air holes are below and not on the sides, Im really wanting to avoid any leaks in the future with my own builds 

Are you using TC?


----------



## Redeemer (27/1/16)

Did a 6 wrap spaced 26G SS 316L around 2.5mm ID, giving around 0.2 Ohms.
Fits well, and I wick it like I do all my builds, half down the juice channel, rest brushed up against the coil.
Dont have a pic of my build, but I do all the same, here's my Goblin Mini as example.





With top fill, you create pressure into the tank as soon as you close it up, which pushes juice past the wicks and out the air holes. To counter this, flip the tank upside down just as the fill holes are covered, and close completely. After a few seconds it settles, and you can vape it leak and gurgle free. Haven't had a leak since filling this way.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (28/1/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> Bellus killer? Looks like a nice neat well finished no fuss tank. Would like to see what the rba section performs like tough.


The rba deck and building your own: fully recommended! 

I got this baby with a rx200 today#and tried. 
Emphasis on tried a stock occ 0,3ohm coil that came with it. This thing really made me 
laugh. Not only was it great. Spaced coils, thick wicks. I pre juiced it, attached it. Filled the tank. Got ready to work for two formal hours before a paid break. 

Answers the phone. Time goes by. I look at this tank resting so sexily on the white and teal rx200, out of the plastic into form and resting on my work desk. 
From a drawing and into reality.
....

this zephyr had squirted his gentle winds In a line! Across the top of it. I took this mod apart to ensure no juice inside. Cleaned it all up. 
Sidenote: Handkerchiefs help in life if you vape.

Let time go by again because it was still no break. And I thought okay, this will be the test of time whether that was an initial leak From filling or if this was continuous. Because it was the first use. Sooo... I look again and its pooling inside the rim of the rx200. 

I couldn't wait to get home. Everything was planned. Stainless steel research done, first time TC. Recoiled 4:7 tanks and left this for last. 
Dual coil stainless steel of micro scale. 7 wraps with tight fine spaces and koh-gen cotton. 0,2 ohms! The flavour is kicking. There is not a leak in sight. The God of gentle winds Zephyrus finally arrived on coil attempt 2,0 HAHA 

THIS Tank is the bomb! Not only does it keep your juice in great Capacity -over periods of time too. With temp control at like 240 degrees CELSIUS. This tank makes it feel so easy. It makes you even think if you are using TC. Never going back. Pure flavour. No worries of a dry hit. The only thing that kills it, is how others are going to feel when I don't want to pass it to let them test it.  :steamsalty:


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (28/1/16)

Redeemer said:


> And, like clockwork, a new RTA hits the market weekly
> Seems to have missed the plot with not being able to reach the build deck without draining the tank?


Upside down it.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (28/1/16)

Redeemer said:


> Did a 6 wrap spaced 26G SS 316L around 2.5mm ID, giving around 0.2 Ohms.
> Fits well, and I wick it like I do all my builds, half down the juice channel, rest brushed up against the coil.
> Dont have a pic of my build, but I do all the same, here's my Goblin Mini as example.
> 
> ...


In formal writing. They said it has two airholes when filling to prevent pressure from building. My first fill was an impression killer.


----------



## Anubis (9/3/16)

Does anyone know if the SMOK micro one coils will work in the Zephyrus V2?


----------

